# Whats the breed?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Im curious to what breed these are? I gave a few fish to my aunt and the males turn out like these. not so yellow as the first picture(they kind of have a green sheen to them) and not so long as the second but a combination. They are more like the second picture. I have some females of them. They're plain but have a eally cool black spot pattern on their tails.

Anyway, the ones i gave my aunt (pure) have bred and have had 9 babies (note: they are only 3 and a half months old) The tank is a small 5 gallon so the fry are going to me. and i hope i can get a few males because i only got females out of what i kept. (they unfortionatley mated with my blonde orange male deltas so who know what fry will look like. could be cool though.) If i do, im going to start a pure strain of them and sell them. The fry in my aunts tank are big so we never noticed them till about 2 weeks ago. they are mot likey about 3 or 4 weeks old. No color or anything though. One of the males has a top sword on his tail. The ends of their tales are frayed like in the first pic. They are still young and small so i recon their appearance could change. Tail length anyway. So is there in specific kind for these?? Im curious but I am going to breed them. I will try my best to get a descent pic of them when i go to her house. I go there alot so should be soon.

Thanks!

The pictures:


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Only one image appears. Google image search says it is a gold snakeskin guppy. Sounds about right.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Can only see one pic.

Most people call these snakeskin. THOUGH, the stripes on the length of his tail indicate that they have some tiger in them. If you could get an orange color out of them by mixing them with red females, and improve on the striping, rather than the snakeskin, you could make quite a bit off of these.  (Course, that's if your guppies have the striping.)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is a link to the google search.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Hey thats a great idea. I have some blonde delta females (even though they look red  ) I could try mixing them with. I thought they were snakeskin. Huh both pictures show for me...

I do remember on the more developed male, he had a purple area where his body and tail ended. kinda just blured to purple for a moment then back to his regular pattern. He also has a top sword and their top finds are long and flows with the same patterns They do have stripes of the edge of their tails. So maybe some tiger.

I never pass ugly females in petsmart again after this because everytime the babies come out amazing. I have a nice male coming along out of a recent batch.

The only reason i bought the mother at the time was because she was pregnant 

Go figure.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

OKay so one of my cobra guppie females gave birth a night ago to 13 babies (on first birth!)
They are extremely tiny: --- like the slightest bit bigger than that. Any way the father is a blonde delta. Will be intresting to see the outcome. Do you think the cobra trait will be passed down and it will be sorta like the male cobras but red? Any ideas?


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Not entirely sure on the genetics, but if it was a cobra female, chances are you'll either get 25% cobra 75% red. Or 75% red 25% cobra. From my own experimenting, I think that red is rather dominant. I had one red female, unknown father give birth to 3 surviving females, 2 were red, one was black (so father was obviously black)

We THINK that from the same batch of fry came 3 tuxedo males (purple with red tails) so we are kinda thrown for a loop. lol (they were from my mom's tank so I couldn't observe like I normally would)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had snake skins before. They are pretty!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you mean75 and 25 on second option? Lol welll i hope they are more cobra than red. My aunts fish have had too many babies so ima take the female and a fe of the babiies andstart my pure line


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeesh. I switched the numbers but not the names! Lol, yes. That is what I meant.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Gotcha. Well I hope its more cobra than red. We'll see. She looks like she has more in her too....and her sisters are preg too....


----------

